# Moving from Vicenza to Naples, looking for house to rent



## Sangha

Heading south after nearly 14 years living in Vicenza! Any recommendations for someone (realtor) to assist in finding housing? Location needs to be within 20-30 min of the Navy Support Site. grazie....


----------



## claasst

We're moving to Naples also at the end of the year. Husband will be working at one of the Naval bases there. Looking for home rentals also. Did you ever get any info about realtors?


----------



## Sangha

*moving to Naples*

I did find out quite a lot about moving to Naples.

A couple of questions first as there is a difference in how much one can spend / re-imbursed based on either being in the military, a GS civilian, or a contractor (which we are).

The very low end is Euro 1200, most people pay arounf Euro 1800 - 2000. This are very inflated, however since the landlords know their tenants are usually reimbursed, they go for the gold.

The other consideration is area, and if you have children attending school, and which base. There are 2 navy bases and one NATO.

I went down last week (currently living in Vicenza) and found a place based on location: near a small town center (nice for morning coffee) second floor (safety). 20 minutes from the support Site, a talk with the outgoing tenant who is a DoDDS teacher, and wonderful landlords who have a history of taking good care of the house, fix what needs to be fixed, and will take care of our cat and water plants when we are gone.

I did not find housing helpful, and one does not need to go thru them unless you require appliances (which contractors are not entitled to and must purchase or find a house with a full kitchen, washer / dryer).

I can forward you some 'realtors' that showed me around if you like.

Most important, food in Naples is rated as the best in Italy.


----------



## claasst

*Naples*

Thanks Sangha,
My husband is a Naval supply officer and is taking a new position at NOLSC. We don't know yet which base that's going to be at. We do have 3 kids, 2 that need schooling on base. We do get COLA, which should be decent, so hopefully we'll be able to get a nice place. I don't expect much help from the housing office, that's why I'm doing my own research. Their usual response is we'll see what's available once you get there. I like things a little more planned out than that esp. with kids and dogs. I have 3 show dogs (English creme golden retrievers) that are better behaved than just about every dog I know. I suspect there are not a lot of landlords that are going to allow large dogs, and in that quantity. If you know of a reputable realtor, I would appreciate your help. When are you planning on moving? We are still about 6 mos out from moving, so if you happen to meet anyone outgoing from Naples, with a good house and landlord, would appreciate any info you can give. I can't wait to dig into some of that local food.:eyebrows:
Laura


Sangha said:


> I did find out quite a lot about moving to Naples.
> 
> A couple of questions first as there is a difference in how much one can spend / re-imbursed based on either being in the military, a GS civilian, or a contractor (which we are).
> 
> The very low end is Euro 1200, most people pay arounf Euro 1800 - 2000. This are very inflated, however since the landlords know their tenants are usually reimbursed, they go for the gold.
> 
> The other consideration is area, and if you have children attending school, and which base. There are 2 navy bases and one NATO.
> 
> I went down last week (currently living in Vicenza) and found a place based on location: near a small town center (nice for morning coffee) second floor (safety). 20 minutes from the support Site, a talk with the outgoing tenant who is a DoDDS teacher, and wonderful landlords who have a history of taking good care of the house, fix what needs to be fixed, and will take care of our cat and water plants when we are gone.
> 
> I did not find housing helpful, and one does not need to go thru them unless you require appliances (which contractors are not entitled to and must purchase or find a house with a full kitchen, washer / dryer).
> 
> I can forward you some 'realtors' that showed me around if you like.
> 
> Most important, food in Naples is rated as the best in Italy.


----------



## claasst

*more info on job in Naples*

Sangha,
We just found out my husband will be working out of Capo. We are being told that usually there is a mandatory assignment into military housing at the S site near there. However, if our family won't fit in housing there , they assign out in town. So I think if I stick to my guns about not giving up my dogs I can get out in town. So now the trouble is finding a landlord that will accept my managerie. Let me know if you hear of anything.
Laura


claasst said:


> Thanks Sangha,
> My husband is a Naval supply officer and is taking a new position at NOLSC. We don't know yet which base that's going to be at. We do have 3 kids, 2 that need schooling on base. We do get COLA, which should be decent, so hopefully we'll be able to get a nice place. I don't expect much help from the housing office, that's why I'm doing my own research. Their usual response is we'll see what's available once you get there. I like things a little more planned out than that esp. with kids and dogs. I have 3 show dogs (English creme golden retrievers) that are better behaved than just about every dog I know. I suspect there are not a lot of landlords that are going to allow large dogs, and in that quantity. If you know of a reputable realtor, I would appreciate your help. When are you planning on moving? We are still about 6 mos out from moving, so if you happen to meet anyone outgoing from Naples, with a good house and landlord, would appreciate any info you can give. I can't wait to dig into some of that local food.:eyebrows:
> Laura


----------



## Sangha

My very uninformed understanding is that there is a 'Parco' associated with the base. This works well for those who feel more comfortable with only American neighbors. 

I'll do some investigating for you!

Capo is a very small and compact site located at the airport. I stayed at the Capo Inn last week. 

Sandy

Sandy


----------



## claasst

*Base housing*

Yes, there are 2 off base housing sites. Parco Eva for enlisted, and Parco le Ginestre for officers. I hear it's nice, but still the 2 animal restriction. Even if I let my parents keep one of my females to leave me with 2 dogs, there is mandatory neutering in housing (if I neuter them, I can't show them), and weight restriction of 70 pounds for dogs (my male wouldn't make it). We got an email last night saying we'd probably be put in "S" site housing somewhat near Capodichino. I'm the type of person that likes to engross myself in the culture. I think I'd still feel like a tourist in all American housing...??? Should be getting my Rosetta Stone Italian any day now. Going to have to relearn a lot of it myself, and teach the kids some. Thank you for helping me in any way you can.
Laura


Sangha said:


> My very uninformed understanding is that there is a 'Parco' associated with the base. This works well for those who feel more comfortable with only American neighbors.
> 
> I'll do some investigating for you!
> 
> Capo is a very small and compact site located at the airport. I stayed at the Capo Inn last week.
> 
> Sandy
> 
> Sandy


----------



## claasst

*moving to Naples*



maddapaola said:


> Hi ,
> My name is Paola
> I have an luxury two bedromm flat plus Kichten in Naples in history center
> Materdei Station undergroud
> are you looking for a flat?
> do you speak Italian
> Let me Know
> I am living in London
> Ciao !


Hi Paola,
We are looking for a bigger unattached house. We have 3 kids and 3 dogs. We are learning Italian through Rosetta Stone, so soon we'll be able to minimally converse in Italian. We'll be out there at the beginning of Jan.
Laura


----------



## maddapaola

claasst said:


> Hi Paola,
> We are looking for a bigger unattached house. We have 3 kids and 3 dogs. We are learning Italian through Rosetta Stone, so soon we'll be able to minimally converse in Italian. We'll be out there at the beginning of Jan.
> Laura


snipped


----------



## cumae

*I have loads of info RE: living in Naples*



claasst said:


> We're moving to Naples also at the end of the year. Husband will be working at one of the Naval bases there. Looking for home rentals also. Did you ever get any info about realtors?


If you can figure out a way to get a message to my email with your phone number, I will call you- regarding moving to, finding a home, living in Naples- there is so much that you need to know that I could not post it, however I will be happy to help you. My daughter has been living there for approx 18 mo. off the base, I have spent a great deal of time there also
I can let you know the ins and outs of looking for housing either on base or in the community, where to shop, how to deal with the people, how to avoid mistakes, safety issues, driving time to Support site or Capo. Dealing with realtors otherwise known as LANDLORD REPS, etc
Naples is a somewhat "unique" area of Italy and poses problems that are not easily anticipated........


----------



## jewelzr

Hello,
I am in a similar position as Laura and would like to hear more info on housing off-base. We are moving to Naples in September and I have 2 school-age children and 2 dogs (boxers) and want to live off-base. I would prefer to experience culture and live within the Italian community. I hope to also send my boys to an international school where they will learn Italian. We also lived off-base in Japan and loved it. Any and all information is appreciated. 

Thank you.
Julie


----------



## simona2012

Hello 
Same people want to live on base and can't wait to go back home, others love to rent an house off base and travel everywhere in Italy and Europe (france spain germany) . I have met several American families that love to live in Naples travel around and experience new restaurants. 
I have 3 kids 12 11 and 9 years old when i moved from Ma USA to italy my first 2 were 4 and 3 speaking only English . I sent them to the Italian school for kindergarten and today they are perfectly bilingual.
Anyway if you are looking for an house to rent my place is empty now i'll post same picture if you like . It Is a Villa with backyard.

Good luck

simona


----------



## jewelzr

cumae said:


> If you can figure out a way to get a message to my email with your phone number, I will call you- regarding moving to, finding a home, living in Naples- there is so much that you need to know that I could not post it, however I will be happy to help you. My daughter has been living there for approx 18 mo. off the base, I have spent a great deal of time there also
> I can let you know the ins and outs of looking for housing either on base or in the community, where to shop, how to deal with the people, how to avoid mistakes, safety issues, driving time to Support site or Capo. Dealing with realtors otherwise known as LANDLORD REPS, etc
> Naples is a somewhat "unique" area of Italy and poses problems that are not easily anticipated........


Hello, I would love to hear your thoughts as well on housing off-base and schooling. We are moving in September, have 6 and 8 year old boys who I would prefer to put in an international type school with Italian emersion and 2 large dogs (boxers). We plan to get a realtor offbase once we arrive to start seeing houses, but I imagine part of our home decision will also be proximity to schools. 
Thank you.
Julie


----------



## jewelzr

simona2012 said:


> Hello
> Same people want to live on base and can't wait to go back home, others love to rent an house off base and travel everywhere in Italy and Europe (france spain germany) . I have met several American families that love to live in Naples travel around and experience new restaurants.
> I have 3 kids 12 11 and 9 years old when i moved from Ma USA to italy my first 2 were 4 and 3 speaking only English . I sent them to the Italian school for kindergarten and today they are perfectly bilingual.
> Anyway if you are looking for an house to rent my place is empty now i'll post same picture if you like . It Is a Villa with backyard.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> simona


Hello,
Just I would love to see pictures of your home and also am curious which school your children attended.
Thank you.
Julie


----------



## Phil T

Hello everyone! I'm so glad to have found this site, and wish to thank anyone in advance for helping.

About to become a GS after retiring from the AF, and we're headed to Naples. Years ago we were stationed at Aviano, and fell in love with Italy. Traveled as much as we could stand during our time in Europe, almost exclusively in Italy. So we're thrilled!

I'll be working at Capo, but our son will be going into the 12th grade, and I believe the only high school is on Gricignano (is this correct?). We have two dogs-both miniatures, and are wondering what sort of living facilities there are on base/in base-supported areas? What kind of square footage are we looking at on base? Three of us, and all things being equal we'd prefer to live offbase. But I understand conditions aren't the same as those we lived in while stationed at Aviano (we lived off base, and loved it).

I'll check in frequently, and appreciate any advice you all have to offer!

Phil


----------



## simona2012

Naples is a nice city lot of history and things to see art museum ...


----------



## MicD

Is 1200 really the minimum amount to pay for rent? I'm applying to student teach with DODD next semester and was hoping to request an Italian base because I have family in the country, but as it'll be an unpaid internship I can't afford that much. I don't have any kids or pets and am comfortable with even the most basic accommodations as long as it's safe.


----------



## mangoflow

*Mr. ALex*

Hi everibody , im Alex and i'm Italian 
i have som flat, and apartments right behind the Gricignano support site , animals are not aloud , but i can see what can we do to give you also this kind of choice, contact me by email or by telephone number if you need more info 
my appartment is registered to the US housing office and already passed all the check needed, the flat is brand new in a very good position.

if you want to go check the appartment you can call me on 
or 

hope to hear from you ^^! 
ciao


----------

